# 2005/2006 BRP 1/18th Indoor series!!!



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK All BRP racers here are the dates for this indoor season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hobby town at the gate 2005 Sept.30, Nov.4. Dec.2
2006 Jan.6, Feb.3, Mar.3

Classic Hobbies OVAL 2005 Oct.22, Nov.19, Dec.17
2006 Jan.28, Feb.25

Norcar at the gate 2005 Oct.9, Dec.11
2006 Jan.22, Feb12

There will be 15 total races with 5 through outs.
Awards will be at the Hobby Town race on Mar.10 2006
So come on out and have some racing fun 
:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

The classes will be stock and pro stock?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes Stock and Pro Stock. I will have on web site soon and also have copies at the race.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Are you going to have a body rule this year or let the wedges run on the road courses?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Come on guys lets leave the wedges for ovals. There are enough other bodies for road course.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think it will still be what you whatever You have to run. Don't want to force them to get new bodies.
Maybe everyone will just run road bodies and save stockers and wedges for oval.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Maybe everyone will just run road bodies and save stockers and wedges for oval.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

For anyone interested -- 


I am running in the Pro-Stock class this indoor series -- so --

I have a TON of FAST stock motors (the ones I used last indoor series)
-Gold Dust Brushes
-Trued Comm.
-Ballanced
-Advanced Timming
-Dyno'd

I will bring them to the first race!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I want to remind all that stock class is a claiming race on motors just like the summer series. $20.00 to claim a motor and it has to be turned over at the time of claiming, See Me to claim a fast racers motor!!!!!
Just to let You all know it has not happened yet :thumbsup:


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> For anyone interested --
> 
> 
> I am running in the Pro-Stock class this indoor series -- so --
> ...


Micro I can't believe you posted the above...
I thought stock class was suppose to use STOCK motors, not ones that had advanced timing. They are no longer stock if they have been messed with in my opinion. You start tweaking the timing and it isn't a stock motor as it comes from the factory.
IMHO, 
So, if you won "stock" class it was with modified stock motors. 
The other items listed are legal for stock class.
RAFster


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

RAFster - When I trued the comm on almost all of my motors, I found that the comm was "floating" or not glued in place. This is when I learned from other stock racers, how to glue the comm to get the most out of it. In stock class we have a motor claim rule, anyone could have asked for my motor(s). Personally, I feel the biggest advantage were the 2/3A matched batteries, and just cutting the comms.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats right!! Why do they not claim a fast motor?? Cause they don't want to get it and be slow 
We have run the summer season with no claims. But I do think they have not been sending them out for tunups which is what We wanted to stop.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Thats right!! Why do they not claim a fast motor?? Cause they don't want to get it and be slow
> We have run the summer season with no claims. But I do think they have not been sending them out for tunups which is what We wanted to stop.


I agree ---


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

First race Friday Sept 30th......HobbyTown track (the gate).....who will be racing BRP's this year?


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

>"RAFster - When I trued the comm on almost all of my motors, I found that the comm was "floating" or not glued in place. This is when I learned from other stock racers, how to glue the comm "<
Glue em? I have heard also the float a little, whats the process? all a guy told me is to use epoxy but I guess I just dont get it.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will be there!!! Can't wait for indoor no worrys about RAIN !!!
After much discusion at dinner last Sat that our place to meet for breakfast this season will be the Dennys across fro the indoor champs Holiday inn :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> First race Friday Sept 30th......HobbyTown track (the gate).....who will be racing BRP's this year?


 
I'm in. Might have to miss the first week or two but I'll be there after dat!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hope all the racers from last year will be able to come out!! BRP will be giving out ribbons for 1,2,3 in all mains again this season. Don't forget the super trophies for the points series :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So who will be there Friday???????????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Don D. did you get my email?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

As of 9:00AM I have not received it.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Will there be free food?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sorry no free food.
I don't get the entry $$$$$


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Frank, Mark, and I will be there.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wonder if Rick and his kids will be coming?? Hope We get a good turnout of those that raced at HT last season.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey-if you guys know how to tune up my 16d motor like Micros stocker-PM me NOW :lol:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

The new layout at the Gate is awesome for BRP cars. I ran out my pack which I chharged in July :lol: I didnt sauce tires just to see if it had a tendency to be loose or push and it PUUUSHED. bU we know how to fix that!!!

It was a blast to drve the BRP car again. 

See y'all Friday!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Does that mean it is tight or wide open??


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

You know that just does not sound right!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> Does that mean it is tight or wide open??


Yes!!! Its got a sweeper on and sweeper off-then its got a AWESOME section up and around the pole......Theres pics on the NRCAR at the gate thread on the other forum!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good racing last night Guys and girls!!!

Remember keep those tires cleaned off and don't use much tire sauce.
Next BRP points race at the Gate NORCAR 9-9 a day race. Wings after


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Bud-for whatever its worth-I used traction compound every run and the third round and main I went loose at end of each round. To the point I was hanging on n the sweepers and really steering gently around the pole!! I did 1/3 front then wiped off immediately and 3/4 rear and wped off immediately, bt it was still too much. 

LIve and learn!! but it made car faster up front-but slower, or at least harder to drive at end of run.

I had a LOT of fun battling Tang for P2 in qualifying!!! At least I didnt get apped twice like the last time we raced!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ray>> You have that soft touch on the wheel. Most should still clean tires and cut back on sauce. As You know the bite will just get better and better.
Hope We get a good turnout sunday.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll see about running BUds Sunday. If turnout is good-I will. YOu know-time between runs!!

Did you see the thread about the track in Ravenna? He sounds excited to have the BuRPS there.

Ray


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ray could be in the running for that big trophy!!!!!

Cleaning tires is a must do for stock!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will not be at the next race...will be a the Browns game

Bud -- please grab the points!

Have FUN!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK Micro have fun I know We will


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tangtester WINS !!!!!!!!!!! Thats right Tang takes the gold.
Gary C wins stock!!!
Can't wait till Classic cause I LOVE OVAL :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks Bud,

There are a few people I have to thank:

Bud for the help with the set up on my car
Tony C. For the awesome Power Push Batteries
2slowoo for letting me hit him
ANNND

Wayne Gerber for the wonderful marshal job!!!

I has been close to year since the last time I beat Bud.....I sure hope it does take that long again.
Tang


----------



## FastFrankieK (Jul 5, 2005)

Want to thank Bud, Don and especially Dick for all the help while i get started back into racing. This is one of the great things about racing with the BRP group, is the great help and a great bunch of guys.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes We are a great group !!!! THANKS !!!
Wayne open Your eye next time or Quit talking to Slim when You should be marshalling :freak:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Let's try to get a record turnout for the high banks of Classic on the 22nd.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Great job Tang-beat Bud-wow!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

hello !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey Bud,


You doing ok? I know you have been going through a tough time since Sunday. 

Tang


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have been working on my stuff ever since then so don't plan on winning again  

Just kidding trying to get 1/12th ready.
I know You hate oval and that is what the next race is .


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

SO who is going to the high banks.....I should be there, I need to beat on Bud some more.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

But You hate oval. I will be there!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Yep I hate oval....but classic has and nice snack bar!!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll see you guys next race at the gate. I'm ready!!

Ray


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Any BRP guys going to HT race Friday? I'm going and will have my BRP with me.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don>> I may go don't know for sure yet they had 4 last week.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

That's ok, I'm taking my Bomber also.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Bomber sucked so I ran BRP. There were 9 of us. I TQd and won the main.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Nice job Don! -- with a pro stock motor?!!!! :devil:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Way to go Don !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK Points are updated on my web sit!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

No Micro it was a stock no labled armature. Just lucky I guess.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

GReat job don!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

High banks of Classic this Sat. Should be a good time.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Is anybody doing HobbyTown Friday?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will not be there !!! Have to rest for Classic.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If anyone needs any BRP parts I will be at the gate Wed for some testing. Let Me know and I will bring them.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

TESTING!!!!!....wow Bud must be devastated from his loss last week!!!!! He never tested when he lost to Wayne.
Tang


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We plan on being there about 3:00 Can someone save Me a nice pit with a low chair :thumbsup: Please!!!!!!!

WHO will be there????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be at Classics


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Tang - are you brining that extra charger?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Hope you guys had a good race today. I was at the Hobbytown race Friday. I enjoy road racing more than oval. Turned a 16 in 5min 8sec totake the A again.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Fun race at Classic's! It was a light turn out, but we got out before 11! 

BTW --
I BEAT TANG!!!!!! First time for ME! 
Pro-Stock: 

Bud - 54
*Micro_Racer - 52*
Pat - 51
--Tang - thanks for the charger!

Stock: 

Gary - 47
Rich - 45
Dick - 43
Points are updated on my web site


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow Tang was beat !!! He just beat Me the other day!! Yes small turnout but a good time. Heck We had lunch and dinner  
Next race at HT at the gate on Nov.4th :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

still in the points lead!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes but Micro has found his mojo for speed


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

Question on the v2 kits. What type of servo do you recommend? Should I run a standard size one or a mini one like you would normally run in 1/12th scale? A mini one, such as the Hitec 225, would be lighter but I am unsure if it will mount up correctly and if it will upset the balance of the car?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We run just about any servo from $9.00 Futabas to $160.00 Airtronics.

Hi tech servos don't like servo tape to mount You will have to use shoe goo.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

kcobra said:


> Question on the v2 kits. What type of servo do you recommend? Should I run a standard size one or a mini one like you would normally run in 1/12th scale? A mini one, such as the Hitec 225, would be lighter but I am unsure if it will mount up correctly and if it will upset the balance of the car?


I run Airtronics 94145z's in mine.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Yes but Micro has found his mojo for speed


I'm BACK BABY!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

kcobra said:


> Question on the v2 kits. What type of servo do you recommend? Should I run a standard size one or a mini one like you would normally run in 1/12th scale? A mini one, such as the Hitec 225, would be lighter but I am unsure if it will mount up correctly and if it will upset the balance of the car?


I REALLY like my Futaba 9602, it's about $60.00 but well worth it! I have been running it for over a year with out one problem!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Cleveland BRP Boy's and Girl's I will have the parts rack at the big race this weekend come on out and watch some good racing and buy parts :thumbsup: 
Don't forget Nov 4 HT at the gate is next points race!!! Racing for ribbions


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud - looks like you are in the first heat of the BIG race! -- Good Luck!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I see that hope Carubba gets out of the way fast!!!!
Luck is somthing I need because I have none :wave: 
Car sales went through the roof this week. Must be from the RC Driver review or price of gas going down??
BRP cars are still the most fun for your $$$ with little work, I spent too much time on the 1/12th car and will probable just hit the wall.
How can We get the 30 some racers that ran BRP cars at HT last year to come out to the new place?? Wish they had a address list.


----------



## STONE (Mar 7, 2003)

*M.i.a*

Bud,
I can account for 4 of those drivers......
Jennifer and I have just been really busy with buying a house and getting married.
We probably won't be back until after christmas but we will be back


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Stone >> OK see You folks then.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Everyone ready for Nov. 4th at The Gate HobbyTown? THIS FRIDAY!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm not have to work on my car!! Ray will be fast if he comes!!!!!!!!
Yes I will have a rollover antenna on my car this time.


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Bud,
Did you check on that servo?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes it should be here by Friday.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll try and sneak out of the house Friday night to run BRP class  Wont be easy. Glad to hear sales are up.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will sign You up. We have to beat Tangtester :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> I will sign You up. We have to beat Tangtester :freak:


 
*OHHH NO.......Tang has a target on his back!*


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> I will sign You up. We have to beat Tangtester :freak:


Wow-thats gonna be tough. Last time we raced-he was a lot faster (Don too).


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Well-I'd like to thank Bud for the super fast stock motor I have been running nin Super stock all this time :lol:

Really had a lot of fun last night and TANG beats Bud again!! OH-and I threw away a big lead twice!!! 

My cars hopping and chattering in every corner. Really killing my corner speed. ONce I figure out whats causing it-my car will be a lot more competitive and I wont tap out anymore. But I still love driving these cars.

Ray


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ray 100 weight shock oil on rear dampers and use two large plates with o rings.
Yes that was a fast stock motor  

Tang takes another win with his many years of flawless passing !!!
Micro lost his MOJO again.
Stock race was a close one after Rubens transmitter battery died.

Next points race at Classic on the 19th!! Tang hates oval 

42 Total entries with 20 BRP cars!! Again the biggest class :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

After we sucked the power out of Rubens batteries I just beat Rich to the finish followed by Dick. Good racing, sorry for Rubens bad luck. Did his batteries go low or come disconnected?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think he said they went dead! All I know is his car did not turn at the end of the straight.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Jason Boyd >> Congrats on your third place finish in pro stock :thumbsup: 
Maybe You can convert more Canadians into BRP Boy's!!!
You have a third place ribbon coming!!!!
Glade the weater was nice today for your boat speed runs!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey,

Yes I did beat Bud...again. He was the fastest all day. The main was a very strange race, who ever got into the lead would hit the wall or get caught up with a backmarker. The end was getting close and Bud was right behind me. I lucked out and he caught a board on the last lap. Hopefully I can hold on to that luck when we go to classic. Oh yeah I HATE OVAL!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tang don't forget You can not run the wedge on the oval since You used it to it's best advantage on the road course.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points updated on my web site.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Tang is fast, Bud is fast-and that Jason guy (yellow and blue car) is fast too. crazy canook-eh?

See y'all on the left and right turns soon!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ray if You want fast You should come to Classic some time


----------



## Jay Boyd (Dec 28, 2003)

Hey guys,I had an awesome time racing the BRP car! You guys are fast! It was pretty cool getting passed by Bud like I was standing still.(sounds crazy eh!) Next time I'll get there earlier so I can get some practice in. 
3rd place is cool?!(4th really) 
The boats were slow & need set-up work.I'm new to the brushless thing.
The day & pond site were perfect!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Jay >> I passed You fast because You slowwed and moved over for the faster car!! Unlike one other that races with us  
Hope You cna make it down again sometime. 
Sorry to hear the boat was slow, it looked fast just sitting in the pits :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Micro_Racer said:


> Points updated on my web site.


Micro-what am I doing wrong? I keep going to your homepage and getting old info fro 2004. Can you e-mail, pm me a link?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Ray - try this link :

http://users.adelphia.net/~melwood/BRP_2005_2006_Indoor.html


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Cool-thanks. I guess I like that number 96 lol


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will be at the gate Friday night if anyone needs stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

What size are the diff balls in the BRP ball diff?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

3/32"


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I put some on the rack for tonight.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Bud are you racing tonight?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dick>> Not racing just showing up!!!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Frank,Gary, and Rich, I have your gear pullers . Frank I have your other stuff. I'll bring it to Classic.BYODL (bring your own diff lube)


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dick>> We are going to the winking lizard tonight about 8:00 from the gate :tongue:

What does that mean bring Your own diff lube ???????


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Nice to see you guys. The BRP class was interesting with a 10 car field. Rueben TQd with an 18 lap run. In the main I got by him with about 3 laps to go and won the main with an 18 lap run of my own. Great main race as the two of us were very close for the entire 5 min.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Way to go Don!!! The eye must be fine.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

The eye is fine thanks. I am sort of looking forward to having the other one done. Maybe I'll be faster, but I doubt it.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't forget High banks of Classic this Saturday. Come on out it going to snow so raceing will be hot!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will not be at Classic's  Bud please pick up the points.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK will do !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Yep, Mirco beat Don and I last time there, he doesn't want to go back for a rematch!
tang


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

TangTester said:


> Yep, Mirco beat Don and I last time there, he doesn't want to go back for a rematch!
> tang


Yes - All I wanted to do was beat Tang -- I did --- nothing left to prove  

(still 3 more races at Classic's :lol: )


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro hates OVAL!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

He is not the only one!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Anyone else coming down to Classic?? We are going to pit in the front this time maybe more room up there.
We are hitting Joe's crab shack before the race.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I will be there.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Frank and I will be there.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Have fun this Saturday night!! My moneys on anyone but Tang on the Oval :lol:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Thats a good bet Ray!!!!!! I hate oval! However I have beaten Bud on a oval, but it was with mini-Ts and a well placed mashall!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes that marshall------ He got Tang in the next race


----------



## Jay Boyd (Dec 28, 2003)

Bud,when is the next non-oval race? Thanks, Jay.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Dec 2,Hobby Town at the gate.


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Sounds like I'm missing alot of fun. Happy Thanksgiving guys! Hope to make it out for a couple of indoor races yet.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe You can make the next HT race!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Hope you all had a good run at Classic. I went shopping with Sally, everybody has to be happy sometime. I figure to go to Freddy's Sunday. Will let you know how badly I did when I get back.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Don, You miss a really fun race, yes I had some fun on the oval! Came close to be Bud, but a backmarker got me. I did have a run in with 2slow00....Sorry again, I never saw him I came up soooooo fast. 

Hey I think I got the wrong check!
Tang


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wrong check??? What is don paying to run into stock points chase contenders??
Yea it was a good race small turnout of 10 but We got out real early since walt ran our main before the break.
I think I will run stock next time since stock is a motor claim race I want to see if anyone takes one that is IF I'm fast  

NEXT POINTS race on Dec 2nd at HT at the gate. Let's make it a big turnout since We have no races till then.
Later :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don>> How was Freddies??? I stoped at the gate and there were only 42 entries.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro>> I have the lap sheets will You be at champ's?? If so I will bring them.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

There were 58 entries, but there were a load of multable entries. Howard ran in 5 classes. Others ran 2 or 3. Probably only 50 total which isn't too bad. There were no 1/18 cars, so I let the 1/12th guys beat me up for 8 min heats and the main. Not a lot of fun but I was there anyway. The racing surface is very flat ,no ripples or visable seams. The inside system is a joke, even I was jumping them with no trouble. It would be interesting if we made a group showing. See you over the weekend. Good luck in advance.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK We will have to plan a road trip a short one. I will save a chair for You.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

From the sounds of it We should have at least 25 BRP racers this Friday!!! 
Hope the snow is not bad.
See You there :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Tang, Bud, Don, Don --- bring out your 12th scale!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I got the second eye done yesterday and will be passing on Friday, but will see you all on Sunday the 11th. I must say it is wild to be able to see without glasses after wearing them for 58 years. Have a good race day.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK finnaly got around to the points......I was not at Classic's, so can some one tell me what the A Main runing order was for stock? I did not get the heat set up 

Looking at all the heats 1-3 it looks like the A main STOCK order was:

Reuben
Gary
Frank
Dick
Mark
Bill
Rich
Let me know if that looks right


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I updated the points on my web site....using the info above -- if it is wrong please let me know!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good racing last night!! 15 BRP racerswhich is good when You figure the snow that was falling .
Tangtester in the best race ever beat Me by about 2 feet. We ran the whole race no more than 5 ft apart :thumbsup: 
Next race at NORCAR on the 11th!!!
Micro>> How did You finish in 1/12th?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Micro>> How did You finish in 1/12th?


3rd - 3 laps off the leader -


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Sorry I missed the race,but I figured I save my new eyesight for the 11th. Have a good week and I will see you next Sunday.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks Bud, It was a hard race, I was worn out. I dont think I have every run a race where the guy in 2nd was less then 5 ft behind me the whole race. 

It was a nice first race for the touring car....I guess you dont need a wedge body to be fast. I ran the Monte Carlo body with Bud's 18th scale wing


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think I will paint one of those up!! Maybe thats why You beat Me


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Pat made that body look COOL! BTW - I will not be at the next race at NORCAR - I will be on the "Holiday" train with my family. Bud be sure to get the points.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I hope you don't mean a real train. I'll have to tell you about my train vacation trip sometime, you will love it.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I have put some time into my BRP-first wrenching time since building it oh so long ago. Lets hope its enough to keep up with you guys now. But somehow-I doubt it.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ray>> Are you running sunday?? I need someone to compete with Tang


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

i cannot-I prmised the wife no racing on Sundays all December. And then I spring on her I am going to the Novak Race in January........... Im not to popular around here right now


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK !!!!!!!
Micro I will get the results.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

See Ya All Sunday!!!!!!!! Don't forget Winking Lizard is on schedule for after the race. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Had a fun day of racing today !! Looks like Tang may win his 8th big BRP trophy WOW. But I would like to thank him for waiting at the start :thumbsup: 
All the pro stock guys ran stock motors today.I was TQ with 21 5:05.045 thay was onlt 2 sec slower than my best run on the same track with the Pro stock motor???? Slower is fast!!!
The stock guys finished or 6 min main ( they forgot to reset time) in nthis order
1st Don D with a stock BRP chassis  
2nd Gary Chapin
3rd Dick Oettinger
4th Mark Heitger
5th Bill Weaver
Pro stock was Myself but I don't count
2nd Tangtester
3rd Don S
Only 22 total entries today with a season low of 8 BRP cars.
Next race on the high banks of Classic :wave:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

The racing was fun today, this should be the last race on that layout. Running the stock motors were alittle different, there was not the top end speed that we had with the pro stock motors. The torque out of the corners was better with the stock motor. Biggest thing is to kept the speed through the corners. Later
Tang


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Maybe you could elaberate on how to keep your speed up through the corners. This way maybe we can give you closer races. Just what you need, right?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tangtester just does not let off! !!!!! I got sick after the W L


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Tips from the Champ......

With a Stock Brp motor it is all about keeping speed through the corners because this will give you more speed down the straights. So the first thing is the diff, if the diff is not smooth or its too tight it will kill your speed. Replace the diff balls about every 3rd race day. I use BRP diff lube, and clean the diff aleast once a race day. Also make sure the diff rings are glue to the axle and hub, and there is no glue on the gear side of each. Now to set up the diff, Place your car on the track and hit the gas hard, the diff should slip 2 to 3 feet. DO NOT tighten it so there is no slip. The slip allows the car to accelerate smootly, no wheel hop and carrying more speed down the straightaway.

More tips later
Tang


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tang>> Good tip !!! That is why Your soon to be a 8 time BRP champ :thumbsup:


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Is everyone ready for the fast high banks of Classic this Saturday?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

we are all going to have STOCK motors!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Can We go 52 laps ???


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Hey Tang
Don't you mean "Tips from the CHUMP"  

The way that you were rambling on I thought I was reading a post form your Buddy. :wave: 

Congrats on your 8th championship. Do you have room in your "I LOVE ME ROOM" for that big trophy? :hat:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Now ZOOOOOM !! Bring it on this Sat since tang will be running stock. Please don't forget Your pit Man :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Can We go 52 laps ???


51 - 5:11 is the record by Wayne.....I did 50 in 5:02 last year.....

52? I don't know Tang and I LOVE oval!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Well Zoom, 
I maybe a chump, but I will allways be Champ. Dont you have to show up to a race to win? When was the last time you won a race. Just remember I am a most respected racer with over 22 years experience!

As far as my tips......aleast I prove that my tips work on the track.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Zoom You better be there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Well, I guess he told me.

I have never won a race, But I have a ton of fun

22 years experience - yes

Respected - ?????

Bud, I'm working on my pit man. I will have to lean on him a little more. When I was over there last night I noticed that he still had a lot of BRP stuff in his R/C cave in the basement.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Yes Respected,

I did see anyone asking Zoom for some tips.......NOT!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Now now children play nice or Santa will put rotten eggs in you socks.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

All BRP racers are winners in my book


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm sorry "Santa Don"

Thanks Bud


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Now, Now..*

Can you feel the love here?



Indeed...


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Help !*

I was planning to show up on Saturday but I never got my 12 tooth pinion. Will someone be there who can sell or loan me one. No sense bein there if you gonna be dead slow. 

Tanx, Ross



Indeed :jest:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I may have a 11 I don't think I have a 12. I will have it there.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I think I have a brass 12 tooth. I'll sell it if I do.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Tanx guys. I'll be there.


Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Were going to try and pit up front again. See You there!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

What time are you guys going to show up?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don We will be there about 2:30 but then We go to Lunch/dinner and get back about 4:00.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*New Track Record*

WOW - a fast night racing - Bud has the new Classic's track record

54 -5m04.349

WOW  - old record was a 51

11 racers tonight - and we got out at 10:30!!!!!

Thanks Bud for helping me get my mojo back -- feels good to be fast again!!!


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

WHAT A GREAT RACING DIVISION THIS IS !!!!!!

WE'VE HAD HUGE SUCCESS AND DEFFINITLY THE MOST FUN .


THANKS BUD FOR SUCH A SUPER LITTLE CAR

www.northhaverhillrcspeedway.com

NORTH COUNTRY FUN RC


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Points*

*OK points are updated on my web site.*



The stock class is *VERY* tight!



Gary and Dick are a few points off each other, BUT Rueben could still take the top trophy, IF he comes to all the remaining races.



Third threw fifth are all in the hunt!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks That was the first time I ran the V2 on the oval the old record was with the SC18 and AA cells. What a difference the new car is. And that was with 11 racers on the track.
Also I always read Tang's tips for the racing advantage.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

NCFRC >> How are thing up there????


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Thanks...*

Thanks for a fun night of racin' and thanks again to all those who helped me out. :thumbsup:
If I took you out on the track I'm sorry, it wasn't intentional. 




Indeed... :jest:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes INDEED !!!!!!!!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Another great year of BRP racing comes to an end. Can't wait till next year! Thanks Bud.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You bet 2slow00 >> Thanks for the present :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey BRP's there is a two day oval race at Freddies on Jan 14,15 they need 5 for a class!! Anyone want to run BRP cars on the flat oval? If We go I may run BRP and 1/10th stock. Let me know so I can contact him.
That is a free weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm in for Freddies.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BudBartos said:


> Hey BRP's there is a two day oval race at Freddies on Jan 14,15 they need 5 for a class!! Anyone want to run BRP cars on the flat oval? If We go I may run BRP and 1/10th stock. Let me know so I can contact him.
> That is a free weekend :thumbsup:


Here it is again.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So far that is two!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I'm in, Sally is going away for a week.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK thats 3 !!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

http://www.freddieshobbies.com/
Here is a link to Freddies site.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

BUD, 
I maybe out of town that week.....Sorry
Tang


----------



## FrankK (Dec 22, 2005)

Sounds good to me, I'll give it a try.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats 4 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I may be able to go, but not sure. I get home from Huston that Friday - late so not sure if I can get up in time! Plus would you guys go both days?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> That is a free weekend :thumbsup:


The race is $20...not free


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

For the Freddies race is a "pan car" a 1/12th scale car?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The info page from Freddie's web site:

http://www.freddieshobbies.com/myweb2/2006%20Oval%20Championship.htm


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro>> I meant free weekend from any other BRP racing. I think they run 1/12th on oval but You may need a different body.
I would think they brun some Qualifiers on Sat and maybe one on Sunday Don't know. I will give him a call if it sounds like we can get enough for a class which it looks like We can.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

When I raced them with the BRP car they ran a road race. Thats right left and right what a concept.


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Happy Holidays To All


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Come on guys we are looking for a fifth to make a class at Freddies race. It can be fun beating up on Bud. You know accidents happen on small tight tracks. Only kidding.


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Everyone!!

Enjoy the indoor season!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes Happy Holidays to all !!!


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Merry Christmas and happy new year to all the BRP racers


----------



## FrankK (Dec 22, 2005)

Merry Christmas all, I hope everyone and your families have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## QUESTFORSPEED (Dec 4, 2004)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night 
Gary


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Santa brought me a can of "Whip A$$" -- look out!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Hope you all have a good Christmas day and have the strength to survive the credit card statements.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Micro_Racer said:


> Santa brought me a can of "Whip A$$" -- look out!!!!


did it come with instruction?

Merry Christmas to all.....even Zoom


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Thank You Patrick  


I hope You had a nice Holiday


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

TangTester said:


> did it come with instruction?


The only information it came with is “*Open with EXTREAM caution and NERVER use near, around or in the vicinity of a most respected racer*”


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Hmmm...*

Looks to me like it maybe shoulda come with spelling lessons too.:drunk:




Indeed...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Indeed......


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

What We doin on the Freddies oval race?? I see We have to sign up by the 6th.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I think we only have 4 names as of now. Is Don S. interested to make it 5?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes Don S is a go and Maybe Gary C have to talk to him.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

started a new Freddie's Oval thread....post if you can go on that thread


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't forget next points race at HT on the 6th!!! It has been a long break and I hope everyone is ready to race  

Happy New Year !!!!!!


----------



## FrankK (Dec 22, 2005)

Happy New Year to all BRP racers.


----------



## QUESTFORSPEED (Dec 4, 2004)

Happy New Year To All


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Ok it,s 2006 lets race. Oh yah, we have to wait until the 6th. See you all then. HAPPY NEWYEAR!!!!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Happy New Year back at you.
Don


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

TWO more days till BRP racing excitment !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Can't wait till Friday!!!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Me either!!!


Indeed...


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Hope you guys have fun tonight. I will be home with my coad in my nose and coughing up my toenails. See you at Freddies.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I may not make it  

Stuck in Columbus....


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

HEY what happened last night? What did I miss by being a sicky?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It was cold again!! Now I'm sick !!! Gary C TQ and winner 2slowoo second Steve third. Pro stock Tang 1st Don S 2nd. I TQ And won but I don't count. 42 total entrise 15 BRP. 
Next race NORCAR on the 22nd !!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh Yes the new layout is not fun


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Very cold and a bad layout.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

15 entries sounds good, guess we have to remember jackets or flanel shirts. Oh well see some you at Freddies.


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

More like Long-johns and Parka's, hats, gloves - Expedition weight. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*cold?*

Maybe studded tires too for when it snows!!! 




Indeed...


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

What is wrong with the new layout? What does it look like? Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It has a long straight and sweeper then a lot of 180's and a tight zigzag :freak: 
It just does not flow like the last track. But then the last one was one of the best i had run on in some time.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Bud, how many laps did you turn on the new layout and what were you geared? I am thinking of going Friday since Sally is out of town for a week.Thanks for the info.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Gear 9/48 18 laps!!!!
See You sunday.


----------



## martin297 (Jun 19, 2003)

where do you chat


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't forget this Sunday is the next BRP points race at NORCAR at the gate. Come on out for some racing thrills :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

See you Sunday - what time does racing start?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think around 11:00 I plan on coming about 10:15 !!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I may be out Friday night for a short time.Will bring the rack.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good day of racing today !!! Micro beats Tang !!! He must be reading Tangs tips.
Next points race Sat at Classic. 
Andy You guys coming up??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes - A fun day at the Gate. I was lucky and passed Tang in the last turn of the race.......The "TIPS" are a big help!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are updated on my web site!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Micro !!!!!
Who will be at Classic this weekend ???????


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll be there.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I should be there, I am actually looking foward to racing on the oval. WOW surprising!

If anyone from the gate is reading this......please change the layout!!!! Thanks


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

TangTester said:


> If anyone from the gate is reading this......please change the layout!!!! Thanks


Tang not like the layout!!!!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

can't make it. gotta work. Don't that just suck?



Indeed...


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I expect to be there. Ovals are so much fun?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW hope Tang wins Sat!!! Because if he dosn't He may want that track changed also :tongue:  :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like Rubin's BRP is on ebay I bid on it cause it is a good deal !!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Pitting up front again Guy's!! :wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Gee don't you have enough cars now? You out bid me BOO HOO! See you up front.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I know a good deal !!! But I was outbid


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey Bud Im not going to classics this time but I need 2 more stock car bodies 1 monte carlo and one taurus please send to me so 8 cars will be ready for the BRP at the GATE . good luck on the oval


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK will do.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

NASCAR bodies....sounds like a cool idea! Does anyone know where we can get 1/18th scale decals? I have seen Bill's 24 car -- looks COOL!


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Micro mine were made by blowing up slixx 1/24 water slides 134 percent then printed on bumper sticker paper I saw a place on net that offered 1/18 water slides not vinyl pattos place i think also talked to slixx he said neckcar told him to stop production unless he paid them , he quit


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

ghoulardi h/t has 2 different home depot sticker sets from autographics i think they are vinyl and look like they will fit 1/18 with some massaging i put them in the last page of h/ts decal binder 

Go Bus


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

I need a Monte too, Bud. Tanx. 
Ross


Indeed..


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Fun night at Classic's - and we got out EARLY! Congrat's to Gary - he was super fast!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes it was a good night everyone was fast !!!!!!!!!!!
Next race Friday at HT at the gate, be there :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It should be a good turnout with the Neckcar group


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

Great nite of racing at Classic, Saturday. Everybody is getting faster.

Don S


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So don't forget the next points race friday !!! Who is coming?

Can Tang beat micro ????
How will the Stock cars look?
Come on out and see :wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

If the world doesn't end Ben and I will be there. I guess I'll run a stocker body. Either no. 8 or 40. Probably both to see if one handles better that the other.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I plan on going....


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

I'll be there. Hope I don't get in the way of you points guys too much 

we're still running stock right?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes stock same as always!!! See You there.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Same as always? Does that mean no heat?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Same as always but with heat I hope!!!!


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

ghoulardi said:


> Same as always? Does that mean no heat?


WOW it has been along time since you were at the gate . the heat works good . unfotunately the air compressor doesn't anybody know where to get parts for a husky air copressoe?????


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> So don't forget the next points race friday !!! Who is coming?
> 
> Can Tang beat micro ????
> How will the Stock cars look?
> Come on out and see :wave:


 I'll be there with Rich and my grandson. Mark H. is coming too. I think Frank will be there. It looks like a good turnout.


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

boy last night was a blast! It's unfortunate that my damn batts wouldn't stay soldered! Just gotta work out a few bugs now..

Sunday racing at the gate?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Midgetman >> You have to take those batts apart. glue together and tin the battery ends with a hot solder iron or gun use some paste flux and 60-40 solder. Try not to get the batteries real hot You have to do it quick. And maybe use some smaller bars or wire. 

It was a good turnout and good racing also the track was fast and We had nice clean mains!!
Tang>> where were You??
Next race is next Sunday at NORCAR at the gate. Sounds like a Lizard day :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

sorry guys I wasnt feeling up to it......we ran a test at work, durning the middle of the run our exhaust quit working and fill the area up pretty quick with fumes. I got it shut down but I wasnt feeling to good afterwards. 

So who won.......Did they change the track? Did Rich race?

Later
Tang


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro beat Don S !!!! Got that ribbon  Gary C won stock. The track was the same but We noticed more bumps coming up. 
We had 16 BRP's so again the biggest class :thumbsup: 
Rich was not there, had a flat tire on his big car.
Hope You feel better by next sunday :thumbsup:
Yes I went 18 5.09 in the main.


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

Well bud, I took your advice on the batts and what a difference! Definitely looking forward to friday already! let's hope i don't mess anything up this time lol

do you have any extra kimbrough servo savers I could purchase off of you? I don't think I'll be able to make it out to HobbyTown this week. I'm running a JR Z590M.


----------



## posfit (Apr 28, 2005)

I have the new V2 and installed the big block kit with a brushless motor. For the first night out it did really well. but, when I really get on it it "hooks" to the right. Is this caused by to much weight transfer or somethng else? If its to much transfer, how do I stiffen up the rear pod?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Make sure the diff rings are glued to the hubs sounds like one may be slipping. To tighten the rear just tighten the top collar down some more.Or your just spinning the tires with that power. We took the brushless out since they were just too fast. Only place We would run those is on a banked carpet oval.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

midget man 1387>> I will look for the servo saver.


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bud- the name's Brian. I don't think you'd like to refer to me as "midget_man1387" at the track. Brian is probably easier.

if you find one, PM me or e-mail me with the pirce. Thanks,

Brian G.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK Brian!!!! I will look.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I should be out at the track for a little while friday. I will have the racer kits for those that were interested. Also the parts rack. Have to check out the new track layout :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

If you're coming I could use a pair of the blue plastic threaded body mounts. Cut mine off and now they're too short for my neckar Pontiac.


Thanx,



Indeed...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

who will be at the gate Sunday?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will :thumbsup:


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

WooHoo!!! Lot's of fun racing tonight(well last night to be politically correct)!!!

Only my second time out and I finished third overall. Behind Don and Ross. So not too bad. Servo held up well, but damn that track seemed dirty!


Where was everyone else tonight? 6 cars? What is the deal!? lol

Wish I could make Sunday but I can't so I'll see everyone friday!


~Brian G.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

The operation on my knee came out well according to the doctor. Will not be at the gate Sunday. Can't walk stairs yet and the knee hurts like fire and brimstone. See you in a week or so.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hope it feels better soon !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

midget_man1387 said:


> Where was everyone else tonight? 6 cars? What is the deal!? lol
> 
> Wish I could make Sunday but I can't so I'll see everyone friday!
> 
> ...


Brian - most of us race the BRP series see link:
http://brpracing.com/images/2005indoor.pdf

we hit 3 tracks in the series. I would LOVE to run every Friday, Saturday, and Sunday race, but can't  

All -- Points are updated on my web site.....I will bring the points Sunday.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro >> I got the points!!!
Small turnout today, I still can't hear :freak: 
The new track layout is pretty fun :thumbsup:


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Don D. get well soon.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

2slow00 said:


> Don D. get well soon.


 indeed...


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Thanks guys, I plan on returning to work Wed. Limping is better than laying in bed.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

indeed...





Donald Deutsch said:


> Thanks guys, I plan on returning to work Wed. Limping is better than laying in bed.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So who is going to HT to race this Friday ???????? I'm going to try the 1/12th.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Gail and I in brp and I'll try my 1/12


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey Bill,

How did it go last Friday. I haven't heard from my brother. Won't return my calls or e-mail...did you guys kill him or did he even show up. Wish I could be there for your 1/12th debut. I'm still a couple of weeks out. If the schedule is right that leaves me 2 Friday nights of racing left this season. Man it's killing me, but I don't want to take a chance of having to be wheeled out of there in an ambulance.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

ambulance shambulace come on out if anything happens a ride on the short bus is quicker my 1/12 debut was iffy 30 laps my best but i broke in the main things happen fast in 1/12 i took car apart, freed up suspention, and squared ride hight + new tires = 32 laps?! by the way it takes a big gun to shoot 9mm shells


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bill > What did You need? Bring some of your decals I will enlarge and print them.


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

how many BRP guys are we gonna have tomorrow? hopefully more than 6.

Bud, I set my jr2 for my BRP so now I have dual rate everything :thumbsup: 

~Brian G.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Bud , 2 sets of steering blocks, 2 sets ft springs, 2 sets of king pins, a strait rear axle (mine is bent), and 3 or 4 diff nuts please 
i'll dig up what decals i have and will see you friday
thanks


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I know Don S is going to run and maybe Dick O.If I go I may run 1/12th.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll be there.


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bud, could you bring a v2 kit for my friend Matt? He'll have cash on hand tomorrow.

Thanks,
~Brian G.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I will have it !!!!!


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

alrighty and be sure to bring a body other than the saleen I don't want him copying me too much now 

Thanks from the both of us!!

~Brian G.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice turnout of BRP racers last night with 12 !!!!!
Brian>> Good job on Your third place finish, The two that were ahead of You have been racing since Moby Dick was a minnow  

Don't forget the last high banked oval race next Sat !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> Nice turnout of BRP racers last night with 12 !!!!!
> Brian>> Good job on Your third place finish, The two that were ahead of You have been racing since Moby Dick was a minnow


Oh yeah!!! Good racing last night, too!!! I'm starting to get the hang of this thing and I love it.

it's quite a shame that I've gotta wait two more weeks though!!!


~Brian G. aka "midget"

P.S.-Thanks for the acknowledgement last night, Bill!


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Wow guys i found the decal mother load, old nascar,muscle car, drag racing, and more I assume they are all 1/24 but if bud can resize on vinyl the possabillities are endless I plan to phone bsr monday morning to confirm decal size and will probably order on friday in the meantime check out www.bsrrep.com send me a mesage and maybe we could make 1 big order I cant wait for the outdoor brp summer shootout series, what will 25+ brp stock cars look like ? cool very cool!!


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Brian, acknowldgment and encouragement from Bud, Don, Dick, and Gary made me enjoy racing Brp I'm glad you bought one and hope you bring more new drivers to this class only 2 left at the gate but just wait til summer BTW Tangs tips are a must read for Brp speed


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bill - count me in for an order! Let's make sure Bud can make the decal's!!!


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bill Weaver said:


> Brian, acknowldgment and encouragement from Bud, Don, Dick, and Gary made me enjoy racing Brp I'm glad you bought one and hope you bring more new drivers to this class only 2 left at the gate but just wait til summer BTW Tangs tips are a must read for Brp speed


I'm glad I bought one as well. Definitely one of my highlight purchases! I've already got one new driver and maybe another.

If Bud can resize You can count me in for a set of some sort.

~Brian G.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

midget_man1387 said:


> I'm glad I bought one as well. Definitely one of my highlight purchases! I've already got one new driver and maybe another.
> 
> If Bud can resize You can count me in for a set of some sort.
> 
> ~Brian G.


 Yeah, took me a while to see the light too. Feel the same about BRP racin'. Great bunch of guys and definitely the most bang for your buck.










Indeed...


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Nice turnout of BRP racers last night with 12 !!!!!
> Brian>> Good job on Your third place finish, The two that were ahead of You have been racing since Moby Dick was a minnow
> 
> Don't forget the last high banked oval race next Sat !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 That hurts Bud!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Put me down for stickers too please.
Tanx, Ross



Indeed...


----------



## markmylo (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi are the stickers 1/18 scale if so i would like to get a set for sure thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hello all, I thought I would check here first. Up for sale is my BRP with extras. Too many cars and not enough time. Thought my brother would race, but our schedule doesn't work with his. Most of you know what I got. The only thing that doesn't go with the car is the receiver. Make me an offer.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

mitch dont sell the car, come outside and race on sat at buds. its cheap its durable and it will make you a better driver, its not to different from 1/12 and you wont get what you have in it 
hope to see ya soon


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Mitch - I agree with Bill - the summer series is a BLAST! Plus you get FREE food on race day. This summer should be awesome with all Stock Car bodies! Is it summer yet!!! The BRP will make you a better 1/12th driver -- Just ask Wayne and Bud!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes is it SUMMER yet !!!!!!!!!
See You all at Classic Sat :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah free food


----------



## FrankK (Dec 22, 2005)

I stopped at Freddies tonight, he was telling me the track next year is going to be almost twice as big as the one he has now. His new track is going to be 45 x 90. Where the race track is now is going to be the pits, along with the hobby shop. He's going to move the hobby shop down to the end where the pits are now I guess.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds good!!! Were going to go out there to run a couple of time after the BRP points are done.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

I'll be there Sat night @ Classic. Prolly not 'till after 4:00 though. Save me a spot. Tanx. 

Ross.


Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Correct Babbaganosh !!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Count me in for Freddies!!!!!

Indeed...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WOW fun night of racing -- 12 cars in the heat  It was nice to have my speed MO JO back! 52 laps - a personal best! And I did it with an off the shelf BRP Hand Picked Motor!

Bud - looks like I will need to make some 4-2 packs for summer oval!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Points*

Going into the finnal race of the series:
BRP Stock:

Gary Chapin --------897
Dick Oettinger -----878
Bill Weaver ----------826
Frank Kerschner --795
That is with 5 throw outs -Looks like the top three are a lock! All they have to do is finnish the last race!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes fun night of racing but my ears are still ringing and I'm tired as all heck.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't forget last points race is at HT this coming Friday 3rd !!!! Then the trophy presentation the next Friday 10th. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Can't wait till friday !!!!! WHO will be there??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

see you at the race!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll be there.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I'll be there.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

we will both be there. Bud bring me 3 monte carlos and 3 dodges please.thanks. Dick I need to know what year skoal decals to order,Gary I also need a year from you, check the bsr website and get back to me anybody else who wants decals send a message I would like to place order on friday after racing


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

what is that web site agian?


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

www.bsrrep.com


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

also found others on ebay


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK just guess I will only get pizza for 6 racers :devil:


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm there! I could use an 8 tooth pinion bud please. Tanx.


Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK Sorry no pizza I just wanted to see if it would wake anyone up. So make sure You have dinner before the race !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> OK Sorry no pizza I just wanted to see if it would wake anyone up. So make sure You have dinner before the race !!!!!!!!!!!!


 too bad


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey Dick what was the website you found 1/18 decals on?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bill let me know when you are ready to order decals...I have my order ready!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud - Now that touring car and other classes are going *6* minuets – how about bumping up the BRP class? The 2/3A can handle an extra minute!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I would love to maybe We can run 8 next Friday!!!
I want to bump up the heats and mains at Da Track also.

Next Friday will be the awards show !!!! BE there.

Maybe a trip down to Freddies will be set up in the next couple of weeks also.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Also last race of the series and it was like the biggest turnout of BRP racers with 16 running. 
Looks like the summer series at Da Track will be a blast running all stock car bodies in stock, should look cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

I left the flyer at the track.  

Can someone please post the summer schedule?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

see outdoor thread...........


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Well it’s the end of another outstanding series. I would like to thank *Bud *for all the time he puts into making this series FUN, and supporting local racers. I would also like to thank all the tracks, and race directors for putting on a good show!

Another thank you goes out to Tang for giving up some of his speed secrets – Many people have improved, and a few of use were able to finally catch (and pass) the multi series champ!



The points are updated on my web site, with out through outs. The points are being carefully tabulated and verified. All I can say at this point is that it was a lot closer then I thought it would be, *with a tie between racers in the top 5 -- WOW!*



Be sure to come out on Friday for the awards. 



Also see the BRP 2006 Outdoor Series thread for all outdoor details.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Bill Weaver said:


> Hey Dick what was the website you found 1/18 decals on?


 Bill I think that was Dyno Don who had that site.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Don was it you???


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Yes, but now I can't seem to find the site. I am still looking and will let you know when I find it again. There is a guy from Canada that has a store on Ebay that offers a large selection of 1/24 decals. The store is called Stock Car Replica's.


----------



## jb06 (Mar 7, 2006)

*wish*

wish i could come and race with yall,sounds like fun. live in tampa , FL. what surface do yall race on .maybe i can get one an d practice.....jb


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

In the winter We run on carpet summer is ashphalt.


----------



## jb06 (Mar 7, 2006)

*brp*

cool willhave to start practicing . right know race 10th pan car and mini-z cupcar track is cool banked oval .www.snowbirdnationals.com/thunder. will try to get some racing going with your cars here soon ....jb


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Bud
Can you make sure you have a Mote carlo body with you for fri need to get ready for out door season

Don


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok I will also have the V2 conversion for Bob.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Ok I will also have the V2 conversion for Bob.


So you did remember. Add 2 more MC bodies to that list.


----------



## eziss (Dec 15, 2005)

hey Bud, can you bring a 52 tooth spur gear and at least one hand picked motor. 
thanks. 
Erich


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK I will have them.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Bud,i Would Like A Hand Picked Motor Also....if You Would Be So Kind To Bring One For Me.... :thumbsup: thanks Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK will pick it by hand :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Well another great year of racing! Congrat's to Gary, Dick, and Bill!

Thanks Bud for a fun series!


----------



## FrankK (Dec 22, 2005)

Great winter of racing, had alot of fun, thanks to all for all the help this winter. Can't wait to summer racing. Congrats to Gary, Dick and Bill, great job. Bud thanks for the racing and those trophy's were just awsome.


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

What great racing last night! Turnout was 18. Nice racing in the heats, Dave and thanks for the tires, again.

Made the A-Main in a night full of pros and even broke into the 13 second range  !!! Also finished right behind the series champ in the main so I must be doing something right!

However the green monster claimed another victim... During a run after the races it lashed out and took the life of my motor. Next week is doubtful for me, but Bud, could you make sure you have a MC body and a hand-picked motor in two weeks?

:wave: 
~Brian G.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes another great indoor season winds down. 
I will post the champions pictures and results this week.

Brian>> I will try to be there on the 24th.

Congrats to all because all the BRP racers are WINNERS !!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Bill I found the site that sells 1/18 decals. They are in Australia and the site is pattosplace.com. Remember $1Aus is = to 75 cent US.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks Don I've seen that site its cool he used to make a lot more 1/18 than he does now. what do you think about that motor he sells the littte ripper anybody ever tried one?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Is anyboby going to be at the gate Friday night?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm not going this friday but will be there the next.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Don, Gail and I will be there more decals are in will bring them fri


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I may be there but think I will run mini Trucks/buggy If not see YA all next week :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

I can't make it this week, but I'll be there next. Bill, let me know hoe much I owe you for decals so I'm sure to bring $

Tanx.
Ross


Indeed...


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Ross #20 cost $12.00 + $1.00 s&h


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Had 7 BRP cars tonight, Maybe more next Friday. I was TQ with a 21 lap run. Ended up second in the main 2 seconds back, good racing was had by all.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Who won Don ?? How many total did they have since it was St Patty's day ?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

The gentleman's name was Dave, not sure of his last name. Might be Unger. There were 21 people there if I counted correctly. Just 4 heats.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW small turnout !!!!!!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Who won Don ???


Dave Lazor



BudBartos said:


> How many total did they have since it was St Patty's day ?


21 is right.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

when we going to Freddies?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking like the 26th I will call Freddie on Tuesday and see if they are running the full show.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Looking like the 26th I will call Freddie on Tuesday and see if they are running the full show.


 where is freddies? what kind of track is it? please give me any&all information....thanks DAVE


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

check out his web site -- the track may have changed since we were last there, but it is a carpet flat oval.

http://www.freddieshobbies.com/


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

The 26th sounds good a good date to me. Hello Dave, try freddieshobbies.com. It has all the info you need. The track is a little small, but smooth and can be fun to run on.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks guys...are you going to race there on the 26th for sure...or is it still under debate....keep me informed....i could not find any pictures on the web page...so what kind of track is it oval road coarse?????what time do the doors open and racing start?????? what type of gearing????? i will take any help :thumbsup: .....thanks dave


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Last I knew they run both oval and road on the same day. It is super smooth carpet and very nice to race at. I'm going to call him Tuesday and see what the schedule is. I may run BRP road, oval and 1/12th.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Cool....please Keep Me In The Loop :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I JUST CAN'T GET ENOUGH OF THAT BRP RACING FUN :thumbsup: ...THANKS,DAVE


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Hello Pat.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm in for a freddy's run


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok I talked to Freddie He will not be open this Sunday.  So Maybe We can make it for the 2 nd of April. They are only running oval at this time also. 

We can talk it over on Friday :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Any Intrest in Platnium hobbies for Sunday?? It is road course they start racing at 1:00 ????


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll go to Platinum. Should have my 12th scale ready. Will run both if thier is enough to space out the heats.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Who is racing Friday?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I'll be there Friday.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will be there Friday. Paul wants to Know if We want to run a BRP class at the big race?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Guys,can You Tell Me Where Platinum Hobbies Is Located?...is There A Web Site?....and Are You Talking About The Race At The Gate? And If You Are I'm In For That.....thanks Dave :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Yeah, Where is platinum?


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

a lot of decals are in see everyone friday


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Platinum is in Columbus and I think they only run 1/12 and touring cars.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

BUD, Running at the big race would not be bad if they could fit us in on one day instead of the entire weekend.......maybe just sunday and fit us in where they can?

Tang


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Platinum is out they are not racing this week building a new oval track.

I will ask Paul, but which day I fell Sat would be better.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Mark and I are going to race Friday. Don S are you going? Mark wants to return your motor.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don S is going!! I may just run 1/12th with my new Power push batteies


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

I'll be there


Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Another great night of BRP racing. It is fun to watch You guy's and Girls :thumbsup: 
Thanks to Hobby Town, Bob and Don for running the races and the Gate for the place :wave: 
Let's go outside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is the result of the Indoor series !! BRP 2005/ 2006 indoor series winners
Look at those HAPPY guy's !!!!
Again the BRP racers were the biggest class through out the season. Thanks !!!!!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Racin on the 31st, aren't we?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Not I !!!!!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

What about freddies? Gonna need a fix between parkin lot and indoor.


Indeed:dude:


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

I'll be there the 31st.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

well there's at least 2 real racers here!

Indeed...


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I'll be there for the last race. Hi Pat.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: I'll Be There :thumbsup: ...DAVE


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe I will take the friday night race time to clean up Da Track !!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Oh, going to resurface it and bank the turns, what a deal.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well it is that or onions and peppers for the Italin sausage!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## birdy233 (Oct 19, 2003)

anyone know where to pick up some Nascar decals for the 1/18 body?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I vote for banked turns!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Yeah, cool! Banked turns'll make you go faster, but not as fast!


Indeed


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

hey Bud could you bring me 2 sets of #24 stickers with the others. Thanks 
btw. banks are cooool!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

When You guys buy Me out You can put as big of bank turns as You like and even a tent


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Sorry Bud checked my sock drawer $5.76 is all I can dig up so we will be happy to do it your way
P.S. I may have some free time sun. if you need help on Da Track


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

Thought we were going to Freddie's Sunday???


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

$5.76 sounds good!!!!!

I just screwed the pipes back down. Hope to fill cracks and re seal parts on Thursday. Looks like this past winter was kind to Da Track


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Freddies ?? Who is going? It will be oval only.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

This Sunday? I may be in....


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll be there.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Can't do Sunday as Jimmy and family will be here. Guess I'll do the last Friday race instead.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

I'll Be There Friday And Maybe Sunday...dave


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sunday at the gate or freddies??


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey I maybe in for some oval racing.!


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bud, you won't be there tomorrow right? If not I'll need to come by the shop tomorrow.


~Brian G.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Brian>> I don't think I will be at the gate call before You come 284-0270
We will be at lunch from 11:30 to about 1:00 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Tang likes oval???


----------



## ShortyRacing13 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey bud,

Brians gonna stop by the shop tomarow and he is going to pick me up a few things. Do you have front springs and a front kingpin (were the knuckle goes on)? I broke mine form over tighting it  and if i dont get it fixed i cant race. Let me know if you have any because i would like a set. 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep We have those parts !!!! tighten them up and put a small drop of super glue on the hex nut.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Freddies is a go for Sunday!!!! They sart racing at 12:00 so We plan on being there by 11:00 don't forget the time change. 
The BRP eating association will be going to Joe's Crab Shack after :thumbsup: 
So far We have Myself, Don S, Dick, Micro, I think Dave and maybe Tang.


----------



## ShortyRacing13 (Jan 11, 2006)

Ok thanks bud. I took my car apart to clean it and over tightend it. Your not going to be there tonight, right bud?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No I will not be there.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tang tester You going to Freddies??


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey Bud,

I'll go if your picking me up. I have no idea where freddies is at. 
Tang


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud's Honda is FULL!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tang Honda is full We are meeting at Don S house at 10:00 Maybe We could meet on rt 14 somplace and You could follow.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Guys have fun Sunday. There were 10 BRP racers at the Gate Friday. I HATE the green stuff to death. Caught enough of it in the main to stall my motor. I HATE that stuff,oh I said that already. See you guys May 13.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So who won?? I had a motor that was all wound up with that stuff.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I think the order was Ross,Dave and Bill. It was a messy main a lot bashing went on. Thats how I went through the green. Had a 78 second lap while a marshal pulled enough green out to free up the motor enough to get back into the race so I wasn't last.


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

I think 10 cars in a main is just a few too much for us 

Top 5 was Ross(25), Dave(24), Brian(24), Dennis(23? 22?), Bill(22?)


Not sure about the last two though, as far as laps are concerned!

Can't wait for outdoor!!

~Brian G.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

midget_man1387 said:


> I think 10 cars in a main is just a few too much for us


We run 6 at the little bitty Da Track. How could 10 be too many on a large (even for 1/10 scale) track?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bob Thats what I say!!!! Martinsville should only run 6 cars at a time 
Racers must learn how to let off the throttle :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Well tell us what happened at Freddies. I didn't see Bud's name in the states.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

[Racers must learn how to let off the throttle :thumbsup:][/QUOTE]




LOL!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I got sick on the way out so I came home !!! Kidney stone again.

Don S won !!!!Pat 2nd Micro 3rd Gary 4th Dick 5th. They had a good time so they say


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

You feeling ok now or hasn't it passed yet?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Still working it's way out


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Boy I bet that smarts a bit.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey guys,

We did have some fun yesterday at Freddies. Some really good racing, Don had the just a slight more speed then me in the quailifers, and the main we where pretty even in speed. My car was ging through the corners faster but Don had the speed in the straights.  I had the lead for the first part and got caught up with a back marker. Then I was just to far back to catch him. Oh well.

I am up for a trip back in a couple of week if anyone is interested
Tang


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I could be talked into it this time, keep us posted.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tangtester loves oval again :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I really dont like ovals and never really had little success at running well at them. I need to improve my understanding of setups and changes so I can beat Bud on day on an oval......I cant even beat Don S on an oval. I tried alot of changes on the car at Freddies and saw a improvement in lap times and handling by days end. I still need a touch more speed, and maybe some more turn in. 

So whos up for another shot at Freddies?
Tang


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

But was Don running a stock motor?? I dought it.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Yee of little faith.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Don was FAST - and he was very secretive, sitting all alone....I saw a lot of bearings on that BRP.....


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

Heck I got bearings in my antenna mount, keeps the antenna in the direction with the least amount of drag. I'm busy the next 3 Sundays, so maybe April 30. Big Block's going in for the next race. ;-)


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well if I happen to go it will be the Tekin brushless for me. Freddies track is smooth enough to handle the power!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Well if you guys are going to run brushless I think the X-ray may come out of hibernation. 1/18th box stock :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That would be fun !!! I may just leave the stock motor in for that :thumbsup: 
Keep us informed on the new track !!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud - do we have a final decision on how long the heats and mains will be? Also will we have a Pro-Stock class....my vote is to all run stock with stock car bodies.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking like We may stay with the same race times or increase just the A mains by a couple of Min. 15 min if it is 90 degrees would be tough.Don't know on Pro Stock yet.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

How about 6 min heats and 8 min mains? Seeing how most races are going 6 min.


----------

